# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Islas artificiales y 10.000 turbinas: así se quiere aprovechar al máximo el viento para energía en el norte de Europa

## termopar

> *Islas artificiales y 10.000 turbinas: así se quiere aprovechar al máximo el viento para energía en el norte de Europa*
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Marzo 2017 ANNA MARTÍ
> 
> La creación de islas artificiales no es algo muy habitual pero tampoco es nuevo, y hemos visto distintos usos como el que sean base de puentes gigantescos. En esta ocasión el objetivo es lograr un emplazamiento dedicado a las energías renovables, con la construcción de islas artificiales energéticas en el norte de Europa.
> 
> ¿Qué es esto de islas energéticas? Se trata de la construcción estaciones a gran escala de energía eólica, de modo que sea todo un sistema de energía renovable capaz de proveer a varios países. La isla, llamada Power Link, es un proyecto de Energinet.dk (Dinamarca), TenneT TSO B.V. (Países Bajos) y TenneT TSO GmbH (Alemania), aunque el plan es que se beneficien otros países.
> ...


Referencia: https://www.xataka.com/energia/islas...orte-de-europa

----------

